# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Water proofing kitchen / laundry

## dizbet

We are renovating a commission house in country Victoria and in order to open up the tiny kitchen we are going to knock out the wall to the laundry and have a bigger open plan European type kitchen / laundry with the washing mashine plumbed in next to the kitchen sink.  The dining area is adjacent.  Planning on tiling the new kitchen area but as we will have the washing machine am wondering if we should waterproof the floors and possibly put in a floor waste to mitigate any risk of water damage if the washer packs up? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## heavytrevy

i would define the laundry area with  waterstops and fit a waste. possible better to relocate laundry outside?

----------


## dizbet

Hadn't thought of an outside option.  Bitterly cold there in winter though so probably best to keep it inside!  Will investigate the waste option I think. Do you know if this is a big job? Assume it is a plumbers job?

----------


## heavytrevy

depends on the substrate def plumbers job

----------


## dizbet

We have timber floorboards. Is that the substrate?

----------


## heavytrevy

u will need to define the laundry area with waterstops and fully waterproof the floor

----------


## dizbet

Thanks. Who would be responsible for installing a waterstop?

----------


## heavytrevy

waterproofer or tiler

----------


## dizbet

Awesome, thanks!

----------


## Moondog55

Rather than installing water stops in our new laundry cupboard we are thinking of dropping the floor 70mm or so

----------

